# Mono VGA driver



## jbt302 (Oct 19, 2009)

I've got an old NEC Multisync 2A mono VGA  monitor that I'd like
to use with Xorg but -configure fails with a Nvidia Riva TNT2.

Does anyone know if fixed-frequency VGA monitors are still
supported and how I would go about setting things up correctly ?


----------



## vivek (Oct 19, 2009)

Run the following

```
Xorg -configure
```
Select VGA or SVGA screen buffer


----------



## jbt302 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ok, ran Xorg -configure again. Did nothing except
start choosing different default depths, and then
inserted "640x480" in the Modes line per that depth
in the "Display" subsection. Finally got a screen at
depth 8 but it wasn't rendering pixmaps quite right.
Chose a default depth of 16 and everything fell into
place. Perfect. Thank you.


----------

